# The "Combo-Sling"-- A true Slingbow



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

There have been many slingshots, going all the way back to the venerable Wham-o,that can shoot arrows.

This was made possible by guides,v-braces,whisker biscuits,tubes-etc.. There are very few real Slingbows designed specifically for shooting arrows primarily and pellets secondary.

Robert Blair's Combo-Sling is the real deal. Robert has been designing all types of slingshots for over 65 years-with a specialty in arrow shooting designs. A former archer,he has come up with the best Slingbow I've seen.

I just recieved this beauty. It is very smooth,very fast and very comfortable to hold and shoot.

Very sturdy design,anodized aluminum frame,very long lasting tubes,an approximate 8 inch draw extension ( counting the circumference of the pulleys ),tube line-up guide,fast change tube set-up from arrow to pellet mode,cant adjustment of frame from horizontal to 45 degree either side-( 45 degree mount shown below ) and an over all comfortable platform.

He even put a cool little quiver that's mounted on under the prong that holds 3 arrows! BTW,mine came with two types of tips-targets and field points-3 of each. They just screw on and off.

I posted some pictures below. I could have put this in the slingshot review section but it really belongs with the slingbow crowd.The real slingsbow enthusiasts will love this beauty.

For more information, send Robert a PM on this forum. His handle is Comboslingguy1. I believe he may start to sell them. Real nice stuff!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Robert Beeman used to sell a combow slingbow I think he called it . Is it the same as that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's an awesome rabbit hunting bow!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cjw said:


> Robert Beeman used to sell a combow slingbow I think he called it . Is it the same as that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Chris, Robert Blair gave license to Beeman to distribute the Combo-Sling. They sold them for a few years. Still has the same name but this is a newer design with a few changes and upgrades.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If I remember the one Beeman sold had a lot of nice accessories.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My original is a Black Ninga model purchased from Beeman. I remember you could get a silver model also. They also sold extra tube sets( for arrows and round ammo ) and arrows. There may have been more accessories but I can't remember.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have one of these and I need both sets of bands . Even the arrows . Also does he make hunting tips ? Or have you made modifications to shoot full size arrows 31inches


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Send him a PM Scrambler. I know he has accessories that go with it.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

An awesome weapon! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks I'll do that . I wanna get mine up and running again .


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Very nice , Gary the pictures and write up ,thank you ! Will write a bit more about that model a little later . Especially if some here would like to ask questions . Thanks again , Robert Blair


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Flatband! Seeing the close-up pics gives me a better understanding of the design and what it would be like to hold it/shoot it. The offset alignment of the rails to the hand is really interesting. Very cool design! Would turn a lot of heads at the archery range, I bet!

Mr. Blair/Comboslingguy 1, I do have a question. Have you ever tried a configuration that functions as a slingshot "rifle" or "crossbow" (with a stock and trigger so that the user does not have to hold the tension of the bands while aiming?). There seems to be enough modularity to the Combo-Sling frame that it would be fairly easy to mount it to a stock. It sounds like the tubes you use deliver a lot of performance for the draw weight, but even at light draw weight it's easier for a lot of shooters to achieve accuracy with a crossbow than a bow. So it might appeal to even more users and give an interesting update on your design if you've not tried it before.


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Hi W B N A hardy YES to all that you asked ! The 3 position offset was borrowed from Rodney Wolf and his Wild Cat ! His came in either R or L (you had to specify when ordering) ! Some of my bands were reported to have lasted 100,000 shots in some application ! Just kind of dumb luck with my system ! Yes Cross bows were a part of what was done over the years. Some think that my C B S failed but it was mostly my fault for who I was involved with. And trying to do things on a very low budget and mostly my wife and I before she died in 2000 ! She would do so many things in the garage besides all the regular tasks of being a wonderful wife. As a member here you can find things under ( My Content ) ! Feel free to ask more questions . I plan to sell the C B S like Flatband pictured there and described ! Thank you very much ,Robert Blair [email protected]


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I was just told that Robert is selling his new -redesigned Combo's ( like the one shown in the write up ). If interested, PM him using his name on the forum-Combowslingguy 1.


----------

